# Don't EVER trust Team Fuente...



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

with a bomb!

I come home from work and walk in to the house. Look on the table and there's a box. I look at it and it says Lenny. Could it be a package of cigars? ****? or a real bomb?

I quickly run to the basement and place the package on the washer. I grab my brass knuckles and knife knowing this was going to be a fight of a life time. Will it be another scene out of Call of Duty?

I slowly open the package and it exploded! It threw me back and I nearly knocked myself out. I screamed to my wife not to call 911 that everything was okay. It was just a small hiroshima that dropped in the basement.

This is not for those with weak hearts!

And for my very first post where I can link pictures...I bring you...The destruction by Lenny!!


















































I said it many times, but thanks again Lenny! I do appreciate it! This forum is my new home


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Those are some tasty looking cigars. Nice!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

HOLY CHIT, That an awesome bomb


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Tman said:


> Those are some *INCREDIBLY* tasty looking cigars. Nice!


:tu as much as it sums things up that might the biggest understatement I've seen. HOLY .....!! AMAZING! INCREDIBLE. ok I fixed your comment to.  Lol

grats, that's a beautiful sight right there :tu


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

The mother of all bombs! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

jeepthing said:


> HOLY CHIT, That an awesome bomb


what he said!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. If it was a bomb, it was an atom bomb. I just couldn't believe it was a bomb! That was insanely generous.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that's a definite nominee for "Bomb of the Year". Great job Lenny


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG another amazing bomb! Way to go Brother.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

It was very generous. I thought it was going to be like 5 cigars max. Blew me away! I had to go get another travel humidor to store them cause mine was maxed out. I def need to invest in a desktop humidor next year. I had to go smoke to relax myself..lol.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone went on one hell of a bombing run.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Jesus hula hooping Christ! Wow!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

The more I see pictures like that the more I want to spend more money I don't have


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

This is me right before opening it! lol.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW Some of my favorite smokes in one bomb...I woulda passed out!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Now I know why my house shook earlier!!!! Holy Schmoly!!! Wilson, that bomb just covered all the holidays with a cigar for the next bunch of years!!! Way to go Team Fuente!!!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Uncle Ted Strikes again!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

WOW That is a BOMB!!! Looks like some good smokes!!! Made my mouth water just looking at em.

JH


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

excuse me, i'm still trying to recover my jaw off the floor. i enjoy reading through these bomb threads, but in my short time here that has to be the most audacious bomb i've seen yet.

aliens were going to destroy us in 2012, but after seeing a bomb like that they've had to rethink messing with us.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ted is a quiet guy hiding in a cabin, but boy does he make things go boom good


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow... That bomb is amazing.. They have you covered from all angles. Congrats!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

OMG! :bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

He's at it again!!! Hide your women and your children!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy f***!!! He went crazy with me on the MAW but this is unheard of!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

What the Shuck! That is an unreal bomb! Enjoy those!!!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

now thats what i call living up to your name! (or in this case, avatar and name listed)

that is crazy, just insane, its OMG and WTF all rolled into one, its hiroshima and nagasaki combined, its jerome betis, mike alstott, jason taylor, and zach thomas all in one box!, its godzilla and king kongs brother inlaw (twice removed, because of his temper) its.... its....its.... WOW!

those BTL barber poles have me drooling!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

DAMN!! Wish that was mine!!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would have crapped my pants if I would have opened that package.....:shocked:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Lenny's lost his mind again! LOL


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

all I can say is "wow", well done.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Good lord, Wilson! What did you do to deserve that?!

Good on ye, Lenny. You are an impressively generous BOTL. Well done... :whoo:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Mitch, I must of pissed him off. I think I called him Uncle Teddy one too many times. lol. Man, this morning I woke up and the first thing I did was open that humidor and took a good wiff of what was inside.

I calibrated my two digital hygrometers. I think one of them is garbage though. I may have to pick up another Xikar one this weekend cause the Xikar was on point but the CigarTech one wasn't. For 75%rh, it was reading 50%rh. Temp was almost the same as the Xikar tho.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Mitch, I must of pissed him off. I think I called him Uncle Teddy one too many times. lol. Man, this morning I woke up and the first thing I did was open that humidor and took a good wiff of what was inside.
> 
> I calibrated my two digital hygrometers. I think one of them is garbage though. I may have to pick up another Xikar one this weekend cause the Xikar was on point but the CigarTech one wasn't. For 75%rh, it was reading 50%rh. Temp was almost the same as the Xikar tho.


Is the CigarTech one adjustable? If so, hit the magic button. If not, yeah, it might be a pain (and likely unreliable) to consider that whatever it reads, you should add 25%. Digital hygrometers come up cheap on CigarMonster on a regular basis...it probably would be worth replacing.

Well next time, watch what you say...especially when Lenny is already on a rampage like he has been lately... :biggrin1:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

It has a "reset" button but it doesn't seem like it does anything when I hold it for 30sec. I'll try again when I get home. But I added 25% to the 50% and figured I'd monitor it based on that. SO I know if I go to 40% then its roughly 65%. 

I'll check that site out! Thanks!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Wowza!! I recently did a trade with the Unibomber..(aka Team Fuente)and received twice as many sticks as I bargained for. A very generous BOTL indeed!


----------



## BadMrFrosty (Dec 29, 2010)

Holy hell. Thats just simply righteous. 

I can tell I'm going to love posting here. :dude:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, thats insane. Looks like you got hit with a full compliment B-52.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That's no bomb that's like walking into a B&M:clap2:


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

The following was heard as Team Fuente dropped the package off for delivery....

"I say we take off, and nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure."

Well done!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> It has a "reset" button but it doesn't seem like it does anything when I hold it for 30sec. I'll try again when I get home. But I added 25% to the 50% and figured I'd monitor it based on that. SO I know if I go to 40% then its roughly 65%.
> 
> I'll check that site out! Thanks!


They Had the Xikar rectangular on monster on Monday for 19.98 w/free shipping... Check tomorrow(fri) from 6-10 and see if it make is on the mega mashup!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like Santa hit his mark.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> They Had the Xikar rectangular on monster on Monday for 19.98 w/free shipping... Check tomorrow(fri) from 6-10 and see if it make is on the mega mashup!


Thanks for the heads up! I'll check before I go to the barbershop.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

That's no box of cigars... it's a space station! Helluva hit Team Fuente:thumb:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Mitch, I must of pissed him off. I think I called him Uncle Teddy one too many times. lol. Man, this morning I woke up and the first thing I did was open that humidor and took a good wiff of what was inside.
> 
> I calibrated my two digital hygrometers. I think one of them is garbage though. I may have to pick up another Xikar one this weekend cause the Xikar was on point but the CigarTech one wasn't. For 75%rh, it was reading 50%rh. Temp was almost the same as the Xikar tho.


give a man a watch, and he will always know what time it is, give a man two watches and he is never quite sure.....

give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he will be divorced in a week....

the second one is unrelated. :biggrin1:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Great googly moogly !! :thumb:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I picked one up on Ebay last week for 21 w/ free ship. in case the mash up dosen't work out :dunno:



WilsonRoa said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'll check before I go to the barbershop.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Great BOMBIN' Ba'al-zebub! What a horrendous hit!

I'm movin' this over to the Bombs board for the sake of continuity for posterity.


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

that is awesome, enjoy


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> with a bomb!
> 
> I come home from work and walk in to the house. Look on the table and there's a box. I look at it and it says Lenny. Could it be a package of cigars? ****? or a real bomb?
> 
> ...


This is NOT the first time Lenny has done something this generous. To say Lenny is a generous and kind brother of the leaf is a huge understatement. Below are a few examples of Lenny's fine work. I'm sure Dylan can back me up on these comments as well. I may have received the most generous and record breaking bomb ever on Puff.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/276099-state-kentucky-no-longer-map.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274898-i-am-absolutely-speechless.html


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Good job wilson,your giving starbuck P.T.S flash backs!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol..damn. looks like 2010 was your year of bombs! Can I ask you something though? Do you rob a B&M every time you do a bomb?! lmao. Awesome stuff! Lenny needs to be nominated for Bomber of the year!!!!! Admins/Mods give him an award!!!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

wilson have you smoked any of them yet? I would like to hear what you think of some of these soon!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't had the chance. I've been busy editing pictures for a client as soon as I get home from work. I will this weekend. I know I'll try one later tonight as well.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

WilsonRoa said:


> lol..damn. looks like 2010 was your year of bombs! Can I ask you something though? Do you rob a B&M every time you do a bomb?! lmao. Awesome stuff! Lenny needs to be nominated for Bomber of the year!!!!! Admins/Mods give him an award!!!


some ppl my age spend all their time on wii, ps3 and x box games I spend it on cigar and accessories I like to collect!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

man, just checked out the other bombs, i wanna cry. so beautiful!

your one hell of a BOTL thats for sure.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow... These bombs Lenny has aired out are nothing short of amazing. The generosity shown on this site makes me so proud to be a part of it.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Damn it I wish I could hit him with more RG. Reading through this stuff just makes me happy as hell. You did an amazing damn thing Team Fuente, I can't even being to tell you how looking at this just completely makes my day, week, year! Goodness gracious, I am just in awe! You are a damn good guy! Hope you have an amazing New Year!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> This is NOT the first time Lenny has done something this generous. To say Lenny is a generous and kind brother of the leaf is a huge understatement. Below are a few examples of Lenny's fine work. I'm sure Dylan can back me up on these comments as well. I may have received the most generous and record breaking bomb ever on Puff.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/276099-state-kentucky-no-longer-map.html
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274898-i-am-absolutely-speechless.html


Hmmm is it me or the pics not showing up in my bombing thread from Lenny? When I view my old thread, I can't see the pictures. What's weird is I used the same hosting service as Dylan and I can see his pictures. I'm guessing they had a server crash and lost the data. Errr it took me an hour to create that thread and upload all the pics!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm is it me or the pics not showing up in my bombing thread from Lenny? When I view my old thread, I can't see the pictures. What's weird is I used the same hosting service as Dylan and I can see his pictures. I'm guessing they had a server crash and lost the data. Errr it took me an hour to create that thread and upload all the pics!


i was as disappointed as you were. i love the pictures of these bombs. i bring in my gf every time just to show her even though she has no idea the magnitude of these bombs.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

tiger187126 said:


> i was as disappointed as you were. i love the pictures of these bombs. i bring in my gf every time just to show her even though she has no idea the magnitude of these bombs.


Ok so you can't see them as well so I know it's not just me. I'll check my computer to see if I still have all the pics. I know they were on my memory card, but it was stolen a few weeks ago from my desk in my office at work. If there still on my desktop in the home office I'll re-upload them later for you newer guys to see. It's insane to see the damage.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm is it me or the pics not showing up in my bombing thread from Lenny? When I view my old thread, I can't see the pictures. What's weird is I used the same hosting service as Dylan and I can see his pictures. I'm guessing they had a server crash and lost the data. Errr it took me an hour to create that thread and upload all the pics!


No pics... I read through it and couldn't even use my imagination it was so magnificent!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> No pics... I read through it and couldn't even use my imagination it was so magnificent!


+1. Can't wait to see the pics though!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> with a bomb!
> 
> I come home from work and walk in to the house. Look on the table and there's a box. I look at it and it says Lenny. Could it be a package of cigars? ****? or a real bomb?
> 
> ...


OMG, that is beautiful. The pics, they bring a tear to my eye :beerchug:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW Lenny! You are mad I tell ya, mad...

Just another superb hit from the master!!! Great Hit Lenny!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

still haven't smoked a 44,45 or 46. I'll have to see about getting some in 2011.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm is it me or the pics not showing up in my bombing thread from Lenny? When I view my old thread, I can't see the pictures. What's weird is I used the same hosting service as Dylan and I can see his pictures. I'm guessing they had a server crash and lost the data. Errr it took me an hour to create that thread and upload all the pics!


I can't see them either man.

But Lenny is a force to be reckoned with! A very generous, and dangerous man indeed.

I'm feeling some nam' flashbacks coming on :shocked:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> I can't see them either man.
> 
> But Lenny is a force to be reckoned with! A very generous, and dangerous man indeed.
> 
> I'm feeling some nam' flashbacks coming on :shocked:


Yeah not sure what happened to the pics the first time around. So I just got done re-uploading them all again to another server for the guys to see. They should be showing up again in the old thread now.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn Lenny!! Did you ever think there would be so much collateral damage on the bomb? Outstanding!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> some ppl my age spend all their time on wii, ps3 and x box games I spend it on cigar and accessories I like to collect!


Your a class act brother! :yo:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i noticed the poto issue in starbucks' as well, i thought it was my computer. ima heading over now to take a look.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> i noticed the poto issue in starbucks' as well, i thought it was my computer. ima heading over now to take a look.


All photos have been re-uploaded and should be appearing in the old thread.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ok so you can't see them as well so I know it's not just me. I'll check my computer to see if I still have all the pics. I know they were on my memory card, but it was stolen a few weeks ago from my desk in my office at work. If there still on my desktop in the home office I'll re-upload them later for you newer guys to see. It's insane to see the damage.


All I can say is DAAAAAAAAAAMN! lol


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Team Fuente said:


> wilson have you smoked any of them yet? I would like to hear what you think of some of these soon!


For my first smoke of 2011 I had the AF BTL. Awesome! Was real smooth. I was still a lil ify after that Ashton that got me sick. So I wasn't sure if I should smoke one so soon. But I'm glad that I did. This lil guy was great! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats one amazing bomb, enjoy them!


----------



## rdn6405 (Nov 18, 2010)

This man knows how to bomb. Great work!!!!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I know this is an old thread and I've been MIA for a while, but I wanted to come back and say Thanks to Lenny for starting me off with my first bomb. I can honestly say I've smoked all of them. Which one is my favorite is hard to say because they all were so good! I waited a few months til my palate built up to smoke a few and I'm glad I did wait. 

Can't forget everyone else who has bombed me. You guys def gave me some good smokes. Thank you for the hits and many thanks for being patient with me in the last year with my numerous questions and things. I've learned alot here and I'll forever be grateful. Thanks again and I hope everyone has a Happy New Year. BTW, my wife hates you all for getting me hooked on expensive sticks..lmao. Kidding.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

GOOD. LORD. This should have been titled The Manhattan Project of Bombs. Is the fallout from this going to create Godzilla or the guys from The Hills Have Eyes? My theory: yep!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Damn bro, thanks for reviving this thread. I skimmed through and saw a lot of the guys i used to talk to that aren't around so much anymore. Good times...


----------

